# Stalling / Head Gasket Problem?



## therosefairy (Jul 18, 2006)

I have a 2001 Altima with almost 80,000 miles on it. For the past few weeks the engine has been running rough any time its in idle. The check engine light was on. We tried to check some of the issues ourselves, put some carb cleaner in it which worked for 2 weeks and then the problem returned with a vengenance. It has started to stall and I took it into the dealership last night. They are stating its a head gasket and want to charge me $2000 for this, but really recommend a new or used motor from $3000 - $7500!! Has anyone had this issue with their car? Any advise???


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

Damn. they are so full of shit. Go get a second opinion. And ask the dealership what code was being thrown. I can almost guarantee that its the intake gasket. What you are describing is most likely a vacuum leak. Don't trust them about this. its just fishy all over. If you have another dealership in the area take it to them. If not, go to Autozone to have your codes read by them and let us know what it is. 

Darktide


----------



## Vandy-1 (Apr 14, 2006)

Agreeing with Darktide they want to take you, run away fast to another dealer or 
honorable shop.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

Third that! Most likely an intake gasket problem. An easy way to confirm this is to spray brake cleaner along the area that the intake manifold meets the head. If you get a sudden idle increase, you have confirmed the problem.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

therosefairy 
First things first. Did the dealer scan the car's computer for any stored codes from the "check engine light"? If not, then if you live near an Autozone, then offer this service free of charge. As these "boys" mentioned, it sound slike your intake manifold gasket is leaking; its a very common problem with Altimas. What is happening is hte EGR pipe in mounted to the engine block near the cylinder 4, I believe, so over time the heat cooks th egasket and causes premature failure. However, your car has realtivley low milage this problem usually doesn't occure until 100,000+ miles from the postings I'v read. Do as Darktide said, spray intake air cleaner around the manifold area. If the idle quiets down then you have a leak. There's no need to go through a dealer for this repair, any local mechanic can handle this job expect the cost to run about $500.00 though, as most of its labour and the parts are paper gaskets. Is the car still under warrenty?

Frank


----------



## therosefairy (Jul 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your help. I'm taking my car out of the dealership today and taking it to a local mechanic. From what the dealership says they scanned the computer, and its a head gasket around the 4th cylinder. Either way I felt $2000 was too high since my car is only 5 years old. And for them to say I really need a new engine was ludicrous to me, its not like I've neglected my car or anything. 

So I've called around and actually found a mechanic who was honest enough to tell me over the phone that that doesnt sound like the problem, and who even asked me many questions about my problem w/the car...and he actually sounded interested, not like he was trying to brush me off like the others. I'll let you all know exactly how it pans out. Thanks so much everyone!!


----------

